# Apologies for Delay in Free Samples



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I need to apologize for those of you that requested samples of either our rectangle sheets or circular discs for the P/C. We had an incorrect batch of product flown in from Europe and our master distributor did not want to send incorrect product out not intended for drywall. For those of you that requested directly to me the samples, most left last week. 

If any of you want to trial the Joest non-loading and scratchless sheets/discs, please pm me and we'll get it out asap.

For those of you using the P/C, have a look at this short video highlighting the benefits.





 
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey robert, i received the samples and I used them on a venetian plaster job (which i swore i would never do again) to my surprise the abrasives worked perfectly and cut my burnishing time in half. I was a little nervous at first because I have used abrasives on venetian before and was less than happy with the results. I would use them without hesitation. Thank you for the samples they are much appreciated.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

I am happy towards your satisfaction. If you ever need product for Venetian or anything else for that matter, please don't hesitate to call. Product is available through several sources in your area.

Rob


----------

